# does anyone have a magnetic cat door?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought they made one that uses something different from a magnet. I think this ones have pretty heavy collars too though...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a regular doggie door with a heavy, vinyl flap that the cat has no trouble using.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

They make doors that work with microchips, so that's an option (you can control which animals can open it).

Another option though is this: Innotek Zones Indoor Pet Proofing Barrier

In short you get a little transmitter the size of a smoke alarm that you can place where needed, and the dog wears the collar. If he goes down the stairs he'll get corrected and soon learn not to go down there at all ideally. The collar will beep, then correct and the corrections get stronger the closer they go to the transmitter. And you can put it under the floor (hang it under the stairs on a nail) if you want to.

It's much cheaper than the doors and you don't have to install anything or fuss with keeping the door shut if you put the cat door on the door.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Let me know what works for you as I have a similar situation. I want my cat to be able to get into a work room where his food and litter box are, but don't want Brooks in there. My worry is the work room is actually a step down from the adjoining room, so if there was a cat door, the cat would have to jump down a bit to enter the work room, and to get out he would have to climb a bit. Is that a problem? I would imagine the door to a basement would have a similar situation with basement steps on the other side of the door.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Ignutah, we have a room that can only be accessed by the cat with a cat door. Cosmo is way too big to fit through. Even with a step you could probably make it work - cats are pretty agile unless yours is really old???


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

We do have a magnetic cat door. And we used the magnet and the collar in the beginning..All went well first but then active Cat Jenny came in with rusty nails on her collar and other metal things...It was just dangerous. We still use the same door but we now do it without the magnet, just like a regular cat door.

In summary - Can't not recommend - waste of money....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> Let me know what works for you as I have a similar situation. I want my cat to be able to get into a work room where his food and litter box are, but don't want Brooks in there. My worry is the work room is actually a step down from the adjoining room, so if there was a cat door, the cat would have to jump down a bit to enter the work room, and to get out he would have to climb a bit. Is that a problem? I would imagine the door to a basement would have a similar situation with basement steps on the other side of the door.


 
this is absolutely not a problem for my cats at all. Yes, the cat door is on the door that goes into the basement so there are stairs on the other side. They have no trouble going in and out of the door.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bender said:


> They make doors that work with microchips, so that's an option (you can control which animals can open it).
> 
> Another option though is this: Innotek Zones Indoor Pet Proofing Barrier
> 
> ...


definitely something worth looking into!

Thank you -
Kris


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Let me know what works for you as I have a similar situation. I want my cat to be able to get into a work room where his food and litter box are, but don't want Brooks in there. My worry is the work room is actually a step down from the adjoining room, so if there was a cat door, the cat would have to jump down a bit to enter the work room, and to get out he would have to climb a bit. Is that a problem? I would imagine the door to a basement would have a similar situation with basement steps on the other side of the door.


Maybe something like this would work for you. Pet Gates: Easy Step High-Guard Pet Gate at Drs. Foster & Smith The gate has a little door for a cat. They also have other sizes with the little cat door.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

My first thought was a magnet on the collar was a dumb idea. RFID would be much better and as small as necessary. A search brought up a few products.. maybe one of those?

Why not just get a door too small for the dog?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oops, sorry I wasn't clear on this!

The problem isn't the golden going into the basement, it's the pomapoo. He is as small as the cats and so if the hole is too small for him, it's also too small for the cats! thus, the need for something that will open only with a magnet or something similar for just the cats to wear.

Lots of interesting suggestions though!

Kris


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you think the cats could learn to jump a normal baby gate? Or could your pom jump it too?

They make cat doors with electronic sensors rather than a magnet.

Amazon.com: "Electronic" E-Cat Door with E-Sensor Collar: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Baby gate might work. Cats can jump it and I haven't seen many poms do it...but it depends on the pom.


----------

